# YONGER & BRESSON "MONCEAU" ? YBH 8335



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*YONGER & BRESSON "MONCEAU" • YBH 8335*

Je reçois aujourd'hui ma neuvième








Il s'agit de la _Monceau_ (boîtier PVD noir).

Quelques données, d'abord&#8230;



> Marque : Yonger & Bresson
> Montre : Homme
> Longueur du bracelet : 25 cm
> Taille boitier: 36.5 mm x 42 mm
> ...


Un des tous premiers modèles de la gamme 2011 post-"mouvement maison"&#8230; un de ceux que j'ai dans le collimateur depuis cette époque.

Une grande montre, mais qui passe facilement au poignet&#8230; je reviendrais plus tard sur ce point ;-)



























Le bracelet "maison" avec la semelle *rouge*, typique de la marque.

























CONCLUSION : Très content et rassuré (j'avais des inquiétudes concernant le gabarit de l'engin, même si un précédent propriétaire m'avait rassuré sur ce point).

Comme d'habitude, très belle qualité de fabrication chez Yonger |>

Un mot en particulier sur le choix du PVD. Je suis très très content d'avoir fait ce choix :-!

Il y a toujours eu quelque chose qui me faisait tiquer, sur ce modèle "Monceau", sans que je parvienne jamais à mettre le doigt dessus&#8230; cette ouverture dans le cadran me semblait la disqualifier en tant que montre strictement "habillée", mais en même temps, je n'arrivais pas à la ranger dans la catégorie des "décontractées"&#8230; trop _carrée_, trop classique.

Un soucis que je n'ai jamais rencontré avec la _Chenonceau_, le tonneau se prêtant admirablement (à mon goût) à toutes les fantaisies.

En redécouvrant cette version PVD lors de la dernière vente privée, au terme d'une cinquantaine d'allers-retours entre la version cadran noir/cadran blanc (sur bracelet acier) sans arriver à me décider, je suis allé voir par acquis de conscience les modèles sur cuir&#8230; comme souvent chez Yonger, les version PVD ne sont disponibles que sur cuir (question d'économies, j'imagine)&#8230; et en tombant sur ce modèle, tout s'est éclairé :

Le boîtier PVD faisait irrémédiablement basculer cette "Monceau" du côté des montres "mode", design, en lui retirant une part de son classicisme initial.
Et là, c'était tout bon :-!


----------



## Germanox (Jan 17, 2016)

*Re: YONGER & BRESSON "MONCEAU" • YBH 8335*

Ils sont vraiment obliger de faire tout au minéral cheap ? pourquoi pas utiliser du sapphire ?


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: YONGER & BRESSON "MONCEAU" • YBH 8335*



Germanox said:


> Ils sont vraiment obliger de faire tout au minéral cheap ? pourquoi pas utiliser du sapphire ?


Ça dépend des modèles.

Ma _Cheverny_ a un saphir :


----------



## Germanox (Jan 17, 2016)

*Re: YONGER & BRESSON "MONCEAU" • YBH 8335*



Reno said:


> Ça dépend des modèles.
> 
> Ma _Cheverny_ a un saphir :


J'ai vu leur site, ily en a une ou deux au sapphire mais le reste bof minéral...
C'est une PRE-Ambre cette cheverny ? (pas sur leur site)
Elle est vraiment belle, j'ai bien aimé comment tu dis-ça :
"L'aquaterra à la française"


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: YONGER & BRESSON "MONCEAU" • YBH 8335*



Germanox said:


> J'ai vu leur site, ily en a une ou deux au sapphire mais le reste bof minéral...
> C'est une PRE-Ambre cette cheverny ? (pas sur leur site)
> Elle est vraiment belle, j'ai bien aimé comment tu dis-ça :
> "L'aquaterra à la française"


Ceci dit, c'est vrai que moi aussi j'ai tendance à privilégier le saphir quand il y a le choix, mais j'ai beaucoup de montres avec des verres 'minéraux' et hormis un accident malheureux sur une Vostok Europe (_hélas_, avec un verre spécifique quasiment irremplaçable :-| ), aucun n'a jamais été rayé en utilisation "normale"&#8230; mais effectivement, _si j'ai le choix_, j'aime autant qu'il y ait un saphir (surtout sur des montres au-delà de 200€).

Alors la _Cheverny_ est bien une montre à "mouvement maison" Ambre (post 2011), mais elle n'est plus au catalogue (depuis 2 ans, je pense :think: ).

Mes six dernières _Yonger_ proviennent de ventes privées (avec des rabais *COLOSSAUX* par rapport aux tarifs publics) ; ça permet de faire de super affaires, par contre, on n'a jamais les derniers modèles. C'est dans ce cadre que j'avais pris la Cheverny (que j'avais repéré il y a 3~4 ans ;-) )

Tu en as encore une (version cadran blanc) sur Showroomprivé en ce moment :

http://www.showroomprive.com/FicheProduit.aspx?produit=5558475

Si tu veux te rendre compte de la manière dont elle rend "en vrai", une très belle revue de lau84 :

Montres pour Gens Normaux - Les Epicuriens du Tout â€¢ Voir le sujet - YBH 8346-02 "Cheverny Cadran blanc"

Je pense qu'il doit y en avoir une petite dizaine sur MGN à ce jour, et presque tout le monde en est ravi :-!

Oui, sa parenté avec l'_AquaTerra_ est assez évidente ;-) (forme du boîtier, cadran "teck"&#8230.
C'est peut-être aussi pour ça qu'ils ont décidé de la retirer du catalogue, l'hommage était peut-être un poil trop appuyé, et comme Yonger a des designs plutôt originaux (on aime ou on n'aime pas, mais on ne peut pas leur reprocher dans dans la copie brutale).
Je ne vois pas d'autre explication, parce que c'était un modèle qui a beaucoup plu (nous sommes assez nombreux, sur un forum francophone a en avoir pris une à l'occasion de ventes privées, en cadran noir ou blanc |> ).


----------

